# Extract drivers from Recovery Disk



## dhaneshvb (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello,
I have bought a new Toshiba Dynabook Laptop (Model number is Tx/450DSE1) and it has Japanese XP OS. I would like to install English XP version instead. I had already taken the recovery disk backup. Now I am searching for the XP English version drivers in advance. Is there any tool to extract drivers and applications from recovery disk? If yes, please share info about that


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Back-Up-and-Recovery/Driver-Magician.shtml
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...;en-us;313670&sd=tech&ei=piAfQ8bRJqe2YYO9_LsM


----------

